# Bio-zyme?



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I just orde some bio-zyme with my order from Big Al, and I was wondering if anyone has used it and how it worked out. It says its live bacteria and what not but it was only like a buck and a half so I'm not sure how much I trust that claim.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i've heard it does a good job from a friend of mine but i myself have yet to use it.

Bio-Spira is the only chem. I like to use for cycling purposes because it is proven, that cycle chem is crap, you might as well add toilet water into your tank.

best way to speed up the process of cycling a tank is using an established filter and a few pounds of established gravel.... it will definatley speed up the cycling process.

piece of advice... make sure you have ammonia before adding bio-spira... if you don't have ammonia in your tank the bio-spira bacteria will have nothing to feed off of.

good luck.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

never tryed it either


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Despite it being a good product I think it's a waste of money. It's good to add with water changes in established aquariums, but if you take care of your aquarium ex: good filtration, weekly water changes, bi-weekly gravel vac, water conditioner, maintain steady ph you won't need anything else. Plus you answered your own question for cycling. Bio-Spira rules if you want it done quick or if your patient save the money and wait a month for the cycle.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Bio-spira is the only chem product I use and trust.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Is Bio-zyme the product that comes in powdered form?

Here's a quote from bioconlabs.com:



> There are no dry forms of any bacterial product that can contain viable Nitrosomonas and Nitrobacter cells. Unlike heterotrophs, they cannot form spores so they cannot survive any type of drying or freeze-drying process.


In other words, true nitrifiers (the ones that actually do the job in aquarium and ponds) are aerobic autotrophs not heterotrophs. Therefore, can not be packaged in dry form. Therefore, it does not work because it's the wrong type of bacteria.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

i have tried it, added it straight to filter media before start up, if your looking for a dramatic difference in the speed of tank cycling, i would go with bio-spira. hell look at the bright side you only wasted a dollar and a half


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, I better get some sleep. I thought he was talking about Stress Zyme.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Stress-Zyme is misleading because on the bottle it indicates something about millions of bacteria per tablespoon but in reality you can dump 10 gallons of that stuff and it won't do anything to cycle your tank.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I heard about it but never try it. I use bio-spira and that cycle my tank super fast..........,.


----------

